# Gericht: Keine Zahlung für Schul-iPads durch das Jobcenter möglich



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. November 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gericht: Keine Zahlung für Schul-iPads durch das Jobcenter möglich*

						In Zeiten der Coronavirus-Pandemie ist immer wieder Home Schooling angesagt, doch dafür braucht man ein passendes Endgerät. Eine Familie wollte sich die Kosten für ein Apple iPad vom Jobcenter erstatten lassen, doch das muss dies nicht tun. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gericht: Keine Zahlung für Schul-iPads durch das Jobcenter möglich*


----------



## KaneTM (4. November 2020)

> Ergänzend hat die Schule gegen ihre Neutralitätspflicht verstoßen, in dem es strikt Apple-Geräte gefordert hat.



Hätte Sie mal besser einen Tablet-Computer gefordert, auf dem "mindestens iOS x.xxx" installiert ist. Da kann man sich dann ja für einen Hersteller entscheiden


----------



## Nerkan (4. November 2020)

Mal abgesehen das man denn „Einsteiger“ Apple ipad als Luxus sieht, anscheinend hat Apple wohl die beste Software Umgebung um Klassenzimmer zu simulieren. Daher finde diese Argumentation ein wenig arm vom Gericht, denn dann könnten ja Schulen auch statt Office, Open Office oder Latex beibringen... 

Was ich eigentlich noch schlimmer finde ist die Ausgrenzung, weil nach dem Urteil des Gericht heißt quasi: Hartz IV und Einkommen schwache Schüler kommen in eine Klasse und die wohlhabenden Schüler kommen in die Digitale Klasse wo sie schon wieder einen gesellschaftlichen Vorsprung erhalten durch mehr Kompetenzen. Ich finde ehrlich gesagt das dieses Urteil ein falsches Signal gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. November 2020)

> *Die Schule *einer Sechstklässlerin aus Hannover *hatte entschieden*, dass die gesamte Klasse in eine "Tablet-Klasse" umgewandelt wird, bei der *alle Kinder eigene iPads nutzen*. Die Kosten für die Tablet müssen die Eltern tragen.



Soso, die Schule entscheidet also das die gesamte Klasse mit eigens beschaften Markengeräten eines bestimmten Herstellers ausgerüstet sein muss...

Ich würde dem Gericht da zwar folgen das für diese bescheuerte Entscheidung dann nicht das Jobcenter die Kosten zu tragen hat, aber definitiv kann man da auch schlecht eine Einkommensschwache Famile auf so einer "geistreichen Entscheidung" der Schule sitzen lassen.

Im Grunde müsste die Schule die dadurch entstandenen unnötigen Kosten übernehmen.


----------



## Echo321 (4. November 2020)

> Ergänzend hat die Schule gegen ihre Neutralitätspflicht verstoßen, in dem es strikt Apple-Geräte gefordert hat.



Das die Schule hier Fehler gemacht hat  wurde ja angemerkt .. ist aber quasi auch egal und ohne irgendeine Auswirkung. Apple bietet in diesem Bereich wohl gute Lösungen und da greift man drauf zurück. Zur Ausbildung unserer Kinder sind wir auf einen amerikanischen Konzert und dessen Produkte abhängt. Traurig.

-Edit- Zur Ausbildung unserer Kinder wird ein "Luxusartikel" benötigt. Was soll man da noch sagen 

Leihgeräte sind hier sicher die beste Lösung. Ohne IT kommt man heute nicht mehr weit und von daher braucht jeder Mensch Zugriff darauf. Das ganze System kann so nicht funktionieren aber trotzdem finde ich es krass das die Familie zweimal vor Gericht gegangen ist. Das kostet doch auch Zeit und Nerven ..  kann man das Problem nicht anders und schneller lösen ?


----------



## Ringomeyer (4. November 2020)

Mein Sohn bekommt ab der Oberstufe ein Ipad von der Schule gestellt welches er bis zur Beendigung der Schule behalten darf.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Ist Jemanden schon aufgefallen, dass das erste Urteil schon aus *2018* ist? 
Nix mit Corona und Homeschooling...

Da hat die Familie, dann leider einfach Pech gehabt 
Und dann ging das ja auch noch durch mehrere Instanzen... ohne Worte...


----------



## psalm64 (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ist Jemanden schon aufgefallen, dass das erste Urteil schon aus *2018* ist?
> Nix mit Corona und Homeschooling...
> 
> Da hat die Familie, dann leider einfach Pech gehabt
> Und dann ging das ja auch noch durch mehrere Instanzen... ohne Worte...


Das mit den Instanzen ist soweit ich weiß relativ normal bei Hartz IV. Die Kosten für solche Fälle trägt mWn nach ja nicht der Kläger, der ja eh kein Geld dafür hätte, sondern der Steuerzahler. Aber man möge mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren, falls sich das geändert hat oder meine Info falsch ist.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Ja toll, noch besser, jetzt Zahlen wir Steuerzahler tausende € Gerichtskosten, statt dass irgendwer mal die 400€-500€ für das beschissene iPad rausrückt


----------



## LDNV (4. November 2020)

Also so wie ich das hier von den Schulen kenne gibt es immer zwei Optionen. 
Zum einen den Kauf, zum anderen das "leihen", sprich zur Verfügung stellen durch die Schule. 

Das habe ich selbst bei meiner 9 jährigen letztens ein Elternbrief unterschreiben müssen, ob wir im Besitz eines entsprechenden Tablets sind, das im Zweifel Home Schooling etc. gemacht werden könnte in Digitaler Form, oder ob ein entsprechendes Gerät zur Verfügung gestellt werden muss.


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2020)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich noch schlimmer finde ist die Ausgrenzung, weil nach dem Urteil des Gericht heißt quasi: Hartz IV und Einkommen schwache Schüler kommen in eine Klasse und die wohlhabenden Schüler kommen in die Digitale Klasse wo sie schon wieder einen gesellschaftlichen Vorsprung erhalten durch mehr Kompetenzen. Ich finde ehrlich gesagt das dieses Urteil ein falsches Signal gibt.


Hast du komplett gelesen?

Im Artikel steht nämlich, dass das Gericht (okay, erst in zweiter Instanz) fordert die Schulen müssten für Alternativen sorgen, damit Kinder aus Einkommensschwachen Familien nicht benachteiligt werden, bspw. durch Leihgeräte.


----------



## ZeXes (4. November 2020)

Sorry, aber die Apple Einstiegs iPads sind jetzt nicht wirklich Luxus.

Eine Schule kriegt pro Schüler ein iPad für 345€ . (https://tabletklasse.de/ipad/)
Das ist nicht wenig Geld, aber die Welt ist es auch nicht, zumal die Schüler und Schule dann meist Papierkosten, Kosten für Tinte, ect. ect. sparen.

Finde das Urteil wirklich etwas schäbig. Ich würde gerne mit meinen Steuermitteln Kindern die Möglichkeit geben, eine ordentliche Ausbildung an der Schule zu genießen, ganz ohne Ausgrenzung. Und wenn dafür ein iPad heutzutage nötig ist, dann sollen sie ihr iPad bekommen.

Hoffe das da seitens der Politik etwas kommt.


----------



## doedelmeister (4. November 2020)

Deutsche Bürokratie wieder. Wenn wir schon Milliardengelder für Digitalisierung haben und eine Schule beschließt die zu beschaffen, dann gebt einkommensschwachen Kindern doch das Ding aus Bundesmitteln. Finde persönlich schon für Normalverdiener 350€ fürn Tablet mal eben ne hohe geforderte Ausgabe.

Nebenbei hat der Gerichtsstreit doch jetzt bestimmt 20x mehr gekostet als dieses lausige Tablet.


----------



## keinnick (4. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Soso, die Schule entscheidet also das die gesamte Klasse mit eigens beschaften Markengeräten eines bestimmten Herstellers ausgerüstet sein muss...


Es wurde lt. Artikel scheinbar gefragt (wofür sonst eine Zustimmung einholen) und die Eltern haben zugestimmt, da sie davon ausgingen, dass das Amt zahlt. Vielleicht hätte man sich vorher erkundigen und sich die Unterschrift sparen sollen. Dann wäre man in einer deutlich besseren Ausgangssituation gewesen und hätte argumentieren können, dass man nicht unterschrieben hat, weil man sich das nicht leisten kann. Dann wäre der Ball wieder bei der Schule gewesen (Stichwort: Leihgerät)


----------



## psalm64 (4. November 2020)

Vielleicht wollte die Familie das aber z.B. nicht? Das hätte dann bestimmt länger gedauert und dann hätte es in der Klasse (wieder) geheißen, der arme Schlucker von den Versager-Hartz-Eltern hat (wieder mal) verhindert, das...
Klar darüber können wir nur spekulieren, aber so etwas kann ich mir gut vorstellen...


----------



## doedelmeister (4. November 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Immerhin haben die Eltern unterschrieben, da sie davon ausgingen, dass das Amt zahlt. Vielleicht hätte man sich vorher erkundigen und sich die Unterschrift sparen sollen. Dann wäre man in einer deutlich besseren Ausgangssituation gewesen und hätte argumentieren können, dass man nicht unterschrieben hat, weil man sich das nicht leisten kann. Dann wäre der Ball wieder bei der Schule gewesen (Stichwort: Leihgerät)


Naja überleg mal wie das in deiner Schulzeit war. Unterschriften von so Wischen werden öffentlich von Kindern eingesammelt und eins wird dann jeden Tag gefragt " wo ist denn die Unterschrift, haste heute dabei?"
Das ist halt schon ziemlich ausgrenzend, alle sehen öffentlich das derjenige kein Geld hat.

Generell sollte es für sowas Leihgeräte geben oder jedem Kind eins "geschenkt" werden. Genauso wie jedes Kind bezahltes Mittagessen in Mensas bekommen soll. Schulen sollen ja gerade die Herkunft überwinden lassen und nicht Einkommensunterschiede zementieren und sichtbar machen.


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2020)

Man muss einfach die Kosten für die gesamte Klasse nach Einkommen auf die Eltern umlegen. Dann zahlen die Bonzen eben 10 ipads und jene, die unter ALG2 leiden, gar nichts.


----------



## ZeXes (4. November 2020)

> Ergänzend hat die Schule gegen ihre Neutralitätspflicht verstoßen, in dem es strikt Apple-Geräte gefordert hat.


Ich glaube die Richter leben noch nicht im 21. Jhd.

Sei es bei Taschenrechnern, oder bei Tablets. Da gibt und gab es schon immer Vorgaben.

Bei mir u.a. die Vorgabe (weil praktischer) diesen Grafiktaschenrechner Ti N-Spire CX CAS von Texas Instruments zu kaufen. Ist das jetzt brechen der "nEuTrAlItÄtSpFlIcHt", weil die anderen Schüler ohne Grafiktaschenrechner von TI die Arschkarte gesehen hätten?

Also ganz ehrlich. Da muss ich mir schon an den Kopf fassen.

Einfach festlegen das günstigste iPad mit der geringsten Speicherausstattung, welches für den Unterricht reicht, wird gestellt. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Terracresta (4. November 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Apple Einstiegs iPads sind jetzt nicht wirklich Luxus.
> 
> Eine Schule kriegt pro Schüler ein iPad für 345€ . (https://tabletklasse.de/ipad/)
> Das ist nicht wenig Geld, aber die Welt ist es auch nicht, zumal die Schüler und Schule dann meist Papierkosten, Kosten für Tinte, ect. ect. sparen.
> ...


Auch wenn am Ende alles aus dem Steuersäckl kommt, ist es trotzdem die Pflicht der Schule und nicht des Jobcenters, dafür zu sorgen, dass niemand benachteiligt wird. Ein Unternehmen kann eigentlich auch nicht fordern, dass seine Angestellten private Geräte beruflich nutzen und meist ist das auch gar nicht gewollt.
Den Preis an sich finde ich eher vernachlässigbar. Da kommt es drauf an, wie lang die Geräte im Einsatz sind und wie sie genutzt werden. Man kauft sie ja auch nicht nur um Papierkosten etc. zu sparen, sondern Technik näher zu bringen. Wenn kein PC im Elternhaus vorhanden ist und online gelehrt werden soll, sind Tablets noch die günstigere Variante, aber es kommt auch darauf an, was für Software für das jeweilige System vorhanden ist. Für den Präsenzunterricht sind PCs (am besten nicht alle mit dem gleichen Betriebssystem) aber Tablets vorzuziehen. K.A. ob 2018 die Nutzung daheim im Vordergrund stand. Mich irritiert ja, dass der Fall mit Corona in Verbindung gebracht wird, obwohl es überhaupt nichts damit zu tun hatte.

Leider gibt es auch viele Apple-Jünger, die trotz Alternative stur auf Apple Produkte setzen. Hat ja schon seit längerem religiöse Züge angenommen. Da kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es einfach nur eine Ansage war und Alternative komplett ausgeschlossen wurde.


----------



## psalm64 (4. November 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Generell sollte es für sowas Leihgeräte geben oder jedem Kind eins "geschenkt" werden. Genauso wie jedes Kind bezahltes Mittagessen in Mensas bekommen soll. Schulen sollen ja gerade die Herkunft überwinden lassen und nicht Einkommensunterschiede zementieren und sichtbar machen.


Leihe ist besser. Wenn es kaputt geht und das Teil gehört der Schule, dann kommt die Haftpflicht dafür auf. Wenn es einem selber gehört, muß man selber ein neues kaufen...


----------



## ZeXes (4. November 2020)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Leider gibt es auch viele Apple-Jünger, die trotz Alternative stur auf Apple Produkte setzen.


Bei den Tablets gibts es keine richtige Alternative zum iPad. Tablet Android wird von Google nur halbherzig verfolgt und über die Windows Tablets will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.

Zumal selbst die Einsteiger iPads 5 Jahre Unterstützung bekommen und das iPad jetzt mit iPadOS ein optimiertes Betriebssystem hat, womit es sehr gut auch als Computerersatz benutzen kann.

Von daher nichts "Apple-Jünger". Einfach nur mal die Realität ohne Bias.


----------



## latiose88 (4. November 2020)

Ich finde auch das viel zu wenig getan wird.Ich wäre auch beinahe so geendet.Ich habe fast 4 Jahre ohne Job gewesen.Klar hier und da mal ne Arbeit gefunden und für 6 Monate in den 4 Jahren unregelmäßig gearbeitet gehabt.Aus Angst und weil die bestimmungen so hart waren Hartz 4 überhaupt zu bekommen,lag ich halt stattdessen meinen Eltern auf der Tasche.Ich habe also zuvor schon Arbeitslosengeld aufgebraucht gehabt.Klar wird einer dann sowas sagen,ja mei es gibt genug Arbeit auf der Welt,einfach bewerben und schon hat man einen Job.So einfach ist das allerdings nicht gewesn.Ich musste mit diskriminierung kämpfen.Ich habe halt ne Behinderung.Habe einen Behinderten Ausweis. Wenn ich Hartz 4 hätte bekommen müssen,dann hätte ich von meinen Eltern ausziehen müssen.Dann hätte ich nichts mehr auf die Reihe bekommen.Ich kriege bis heute selbst noch immer nicht wirklich alles auf die Reihe.Bin also mit meinem eigenen Leben etwas überfordert.Selbstständig bin ich zudem ebenso nie.Das mit dem Wecker wecken lassen,klappt nie wirklich.Ich muss daher immer von meinen Eltern geweckt werden.

Hätte ich also keinen Job bekommen,würde ich wohl so enden wie diese Familie.Auf die Hilfe vom Arbeitsamt,dem Staat usw kann man sich einfach nie verlassen,denn dann ist man verlassen.Ist zwar Traurig ,aber so ist das halt.Ich konnte eigentlich keine Bewerbungen mehr schreiben.Wäre meine Mutter nicht gewsen die mich angeschuppst hat und mir sehr stark geholfen hat,als ich im grunde schon aufgegeben hatte.Dann wäre ich auch heute noch arbeitslos gewesen.Dann wären es wohl 8 Jahre lang ohne Arbeit.
Ich kann also das Problem nachvollziehen.Ich denke mal das Problem wird wohl noch länger sich ziehen.So einfach wird das wohl nix werden.
Die Familie muss wohl ebenso am ende ihrer Kräfte sein,denn solche Kämpfe gehen nie Spurlos von stattten.
Wenn ich bedenke wie ich mich gefühlt  hatte,ständig das Gefühl von Kraftlosigkeit und vom Gefühl her am Liebsten im Bett zu bleiben und nichts zu machen.

Wenn die da so weiter machen,gibt es wohl noch mehr Menschen die stark depressiv werden.Solche MEnschen neigen dann dazu,sich selbst das Leben zu nehmen.Da bin ich mir sicher.DIe schwachen Menschen sind in der Gesellschaft leider immer die größten Verlierer auf der Welt.


----------



## TouchTM (4. November 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Bei den Tablets gibts es keine richtige Alternative zum iPad. Tablet Android wird von Google nur halbherzig verfolgt und über die Windows Tablets will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.
> 
> Zumal selbst die Einsteiger iPads 5 Jahre Unterstützung bekommen und das iPad jetzt mit iPadOS ein optimiertes Betriebssystem hat, womit es sehr gut auch als Computerersatz benutzen kann.
> 
> Von daher nichts "Apple-Jünger". Einfach nur mal die Realität ohne Bias.



Und schon ist aus dem Kommentarbereich eine Werbeplattform geworden. Totaler Unsinn, was du hier von dir gibst. Ich hoffe, das kauft dir niemand ab, der unbedarft ist.

Ich finde es auch eine Frechheit der Schule. Früher gab es für uns auch Leihmöglichkeiten bei Büchern. Das muss bei Tablets eben genauso gehandhabt werden. Grundgesetz, Würde des Menschen und so. Ich finde es unglaublich, dass hier einfach so davon ausgegangen wird, dass sich alle auch noch ein IPad leisten können. Und wenn nicht, muss man sich bloßstellen und den Bittsteller spielen. Die Familie hat richtig gehandelt, das Gericht ebenso. Die Schulen sind zu Neutralität verpflichtet und dazu, alle Kinder, egal welcher Herkunft, gleich zu behandeln.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. November 2020)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen das man denn „Einsteiger“ Apple ipad als Luxus sieht, anscheinend hat Apple wohl die beste Software Umgebung um Klassenzimmer zu simulieren. Daher finde diese Argumentation ein wenig arm vom Gericht, denn dann könnten ja Schulen auch statt Office, Open Office oder Latex beibringen...


Klar.
Wir bringen den Kindern die Handhabung von Software bei, die kein Schw... sonst in der Praxis benutzt.


----------



## ZeXes (4. November 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Und schon ist aus dem Kommentarbereich eine Werbeplattform geworden. Totaler Unsinn, was du hier von dir gibst. Ich hoffe, das kauft dir niemand ab, der unbedarft ist.


Wie wäre es mal mit Gegenargumenten, anstatt eines stumpfen "tOtAlEr UnSiNn!1" ?


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Die Stadt Vlotho macht es vor: Alle Schüler und Lehrer in Vlotho bekommen Tablets
und Digitale Endgeräte für alle Schüler*innen und Lehrkräfte sämtlicher Schulen in Vlotho

Daran sollten sich mal andere Städte und Kommunen ein Beispiel nehmen.


----------



## TouchTM (4. November 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit Gegenargumenten, anstatt eines stumpfen "tOtAlEr UnSiNn!1" ?


Wir sind hier auf einer Plattform, wo sich Leute auskennen. Ich glaube, ich muss niemandem sagen, dass Android Tablets genauso wenn nicht sogar besser funktionieren und man keine überteuerte Apple proprietäre Schei*e braucht an einer Schule.

Edit: Wahrscheinlich ist der Typ, der das an der Schule entscheidet, schlicht ein SuperDAU, der von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat und von seinen Kindern ständig "Apple ist voll toll Papa" die ganze Zeit eingetrichtert bekommt... wo arbeitet dein Papa?


----------



## Homerclon (4. November 2020)

latiose88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Hartz 4 hätte bekommen müssen,dann hätte ich von meinen Eltern ausziehen müssen.


Wer behauptet denn so etwas? Wenn man Mietfrei bei den Eltern wohnt, freuen die sich wahrscheinlich noch, weil kein Mietzuschuss bezahlt werden muss.

Ausziehen wäre erst dann nötig gewesen, wenn in einer zumutbaren Entfernung (wg. Fahrzeit) keine Arbeitsstelle zu finden ist, und man dann aufgefordert wird für einen Job umzuziehen. Natürlich erst, wenn man eine Zusage von einem Arbeitgeber hat.


----------



## latiose88 (4. November 2020)

ALso mir hat das Arbeitsamt eingtrichtet gehabt,wenn du Hartz 4 haben willst,muss ich scon von daheim ausziehen in eine eigene Wohnung gehen.Aber das ging halt nicht.Also konnte ich das leider nie beantragen.Oder hat mir da das Arbeitsamt etwa schmarn erzählt.Dann hätte ich es ja zu der Zeit ja besser haben können,naja ist so wie es nun halt ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. November 2020)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Wer behauptet denn so etwas? Wenn man Mietfrei bei den Eltern wohnt, freuen die sich wahrscheinlich noch, weil kein Mietzuschuss bezahlt werden muss.
> 
> Ausziehen wäre erst dann nötig gewesen, wenn in einer zumutbaren Entfernung (wg. Fahrzeit) keine Arbeitsstelle zu finden ist, und man dann aufgefordert wird für einen Job umzuziehen. Natürlich erst, wenn man eine Zusage von einem Arbeitgeber hat.


Dir ist schon bewusst das die das Einkommen der Eltern anrechnen und das als Bedarfsgemeinschaft abgerechnet wird? Verdienen Mama und Papa genug (1600€ Einkommen reichen schon bei 2 Personen) zahlt das Amt gar nichts.


----------



## Tiavor (4. November 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Bei den Tablets gibts es keine richtige Alternative zum iPad. Tablet Android wird von Google nur halbherzig verfolgt und über die Windows Tablets will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.
> 
> Zumal selbst die Einsteiger iPads 5 Jahre Unterstützung bekommen und das iPad jetzt mit iPadOS ein optimiertes Betriebssystem hat, womit es sehr gut auch als Computerersatz benutzen kann.
> 
> Von daher nichts "Apple-Jünger". Einfach nur mal die Realität ohne Bias.


warum muss es unbedingt ein Tablet sein? Die meisten Schulen werden eher auf Netbooks zurückgreifen.


----------



## takan (4. November 2020)

da sieht man wie schule einen diskriminiert und unnötig(!!!!!!!!!) geld verschwendet.
jeder der ein gymnasium und oder eine oberstufe bersucht hat wird den ti-84 sicher kennen. ja ist pflicht den dann zu kaufen aber im unterricht wird höchstens eine funktion geplottet. tollllll
und nebenbei spielen die kinder im unterricht damit alles mögliche. tolllllll
anstatt paar klassensätze billig durch die schule zu besorgen und die für die paar stunden unterricht verteilen indem das teil nützlich ist, anfangs bei der algebra. nope, man rechnet damit 1+1 und teilt gerne.
was nützt einen das man damit nullstellen bestimmen kann wenn im job so ein teil nur noch asbachuralt firmen nutzen die eh nicht genug zahlen für abiturienten. 
toll "kann mit taschenrechner ti-84 was lösen"
mir kann jemanden verraten in welchen firmen das teil noch benutzt wird. die haben ehh desktop programme.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss einfach die Kosten für die gesamte Klasse nach Einkommen auf die Eltern umlegen. Dann zahlen die Bonzen eben 10 ipads und jene, die unter ALG2 leiden, gar nichts.


Solidarität ist nicht sonderlich en vogue in Bonzenkreisen.

Es sollte bundesweit einheitliche Hard- und Software von den Schulen selbst beschafft und als (gebührenfreie) Leihgeräte an die SchülerInnen ausgegeben werden. War doch früher mit den Schulbüchern auch kein Thema. Das ganze so konfiguriert, dass abseits der für die Ausbildung keine andere Art der Nutzung der Geräte möglich ist und gut ist. (ließe sich mit den Apple-Sachen bestimmt auch ganz gut handlen, mal eben ne andere rom draufspielen ist da mal nicht, glaub ich...)
Per Gesetz und steuerfinanziert. Bitte schnell.



latiose88 schrieb:


> ALso mir hat das Arbeitsamt eingtrichtet gehabt,wenn du Hartz 4 haben willst,muss ich scon von daheim ausziehen in eine eigene Wohnung gehen.Aber das ging halt nicht.Also konnte ich das leider nie beantragen.Oder hat mir da das Arbeitsamt etwa schmarn erzählt.Dann hätte ich es ja zu der Zeit ja besser haben können,naja ist so wie es nun halt ist.



Die Situation als solche kenne ich selbst zwar nicht, aber ich kenne das so: wenn Du unter 25 und nicht in der Lage bist, auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen (sprich auf Sozialleistungen angewiesen bist) --> zurück zu den Eltern!
Die Arbeitsämter erzählen grundsätzlich ziemlich viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Zum Beispiel, dass Tapezieren und Wände weißen nicht zu den Schönheitsreparaturen bei einem Umzug zählen würden. Oder eine Waschmaschine nicht zur Grundausstattung (bei Singles(!)). Und drohen können die auch ganz gut "unterschreibe hier oder 100% kürzung!". Zum Glück hab ichs geschafft, das hinter mich zu bringen. ^^



TouchTM schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn, was du hier von dir gibst. Ich hoffe, das kauft dir niemand ab, der unbedarft ist.



finde ich nicht. siehe oben. m.W. ist es nicht machbar, ein apple-gerät zu ... (wie nennt man das egtl. korrekt) zu "hacken". Ich glaube bei nem andriod-gerät wäre das so ziemlich das zweite, was ich wissen wollte: wie komme ich mit dem ding ins netz, wie kann ich zocken? bei andrioden ist das glaub ich sowas wie n sport. ^^


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

Der Staat muss eben sparen und kann sich diese 400€ nicht leisten! Denn ihr vergesst, dass wir noch 500 Millionen für Andy´s Maut zahlen müssen und der BER auch noch 2 Milliarden in naher Zukunft brauchen wird! 
Ich kann solche Urteile nicht verstehen. Er war ja nicht die Idee der Eltern sondern der Schule und dann hat sich auch die Schule darum zu kümmern, dass auch die Einkommensschwachen berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## alf666 (4. November 2020)

Appel als muss finde ich auch nicht gut, und der pries für das was so ein gerät können muss ist halt viel teuer als bei Android , da gibt es aktuelle 10 zoll Tablett ab 130 Euro. 
Oder halt so was deutlich besser geeignet  Lenovo IdeaPad Duet Chromebook.


----------



## therealbastard (4. November 2020)

...hach ja...was mich an dieser Meldung so aufregt.
...das "der Staat" in Sachen IT in Hamburg z.B. sich an Unternehmen wie Dataport bindet, trotz günstigere Angebote und man am Ende erfährt das es rein zufälliger Weise der (immer noch) Arbeitgeber des in diesem Fall verantwortlichen gewählten Vertreter im Senat ist.
...oder das sich wahrscheinlich gerade diese Richter nach diesem Urteil, die Familien Laptops staatlich "modernisieren" lassen, weil sie für deren Arbeit benötigt werden...
...no more words needed.


----------



## Waupee (4. November 2020)

Was bitte schön ist das für eine Schule wo man IPads für den Unterricht brauch, da gibts um einiges billigere Varianten die 

für sowas locker reichen


----------



## dethacc (4. November 2020)

Was ich am Ende nie verstehe und das auch schon vor Corona nicht verstanden habe:
Wieso hat man es noch nicht fertig gebracht ein paar Euro in die Hand zu nehmen und ein eigenes System für Schulen entwickelt von mir aus auf Android Basis mit Apps auf die Nutzung in Schulen etc angepasst?
Die Hardware dann auch einheitlich bei paar Herstellern einkaufen und dann ein deutsches Schultablet für kleinen Preis oder bei Einkommensschwachen kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.
Ja ich weis Bildung ist Ländersache, aber wenn es wenigstens vom Bund schonmal eine Vorlage gäbe.

Aber aus der digitalen Welt scheint sich Deutschland eh schon verabschiedet zu haben.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

5 Milliarden € wären Vorhanden, nur leider muss sich jede Schule bzw. Gemeinde/Träger selbst drum kümmern 
->








						Das sollten Sie jetzt wissen - BMBF
					

DigitalPakt Schule: Was soll erreicht werden? Wie viel Geld steht bereit? Wann und wie können Fördermittel beantragt werden? Das Bundesbildungsministerium beantwortet häufig gestellte Fragen rund um die digitale Ausstattung der Schulen.




					www.bmbf.de


----------



## The1Wuck (4. November 2020)

Sry aber das ist so einfach nicht richtig. Ich selbst arbeite seit 6 Jahren, ausschließlich digital, mit einem Surface-Tablet (Windows) als Dozent in der Erwachsenenbildung. Das Surface-Pro 3 hat mich dabei bis Ende 2019 als zuverlässiges und robustes Gerät begleitet, seitdem ist es ein Surface Pro X. 

Tatsächlich sind die Ipads auch nicht schlecht, keine Frage, bieten aber eben nicht den vollen Funktionsumfang eines echten Windows-Systems. Wenn man alle Möglichkeiten des digitalen Lehrens- und Lernens voll ausschöpfen will - gerade auch was die Kompatibilität angeht - kommt man an Windows-Tablets nicht vorbei. 

Die Entscheidung für ein Apple-Gerät wird man sich immer mit Einschränkungen erkaufen müssen. 

Auch meine beiden Töchter (9. und 5. Klasse) arbeiten mit einem Surface, allein schon deswegen um später nicht blöd dazustehen - wenn man in der Arbeit auf einmal vor einem richtigen PC sitzt und keine bunten Icons mehr mit dem Finger anklicken kann - Software gebaut für Vollidioten, so supi: man kann gar nichts falsch (sprich Abseits vom vorgegebenem Weg) machen. Tatsächlich lernt man aber aus solchen Fehlern und der etwas steileren Lernkurve recht viel und wann soll man dafür denn die Zeit haben außer als Schüler. Das später dann  in der Praxis nachzuholen wird dann meist eher peinlich.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (4. November 2020)

takan schrieb:


> da sieht man wie schule einen diskriminiert und unnötig(!!!!!!!!!) geld verschwendet.
> jeder der ein gymnasium und oder eine oberstufe bersucht hat wird den ti-84 sicher kennen. ja ist pflicht den dann zu kaufen aber im unterricht wird höchstens eine funktion geplottet. tollllll
> und nebenbei spielen die kinder im unterricht damit alles mögliche. tolllllll
> anstatt paar klassensätze billig durch die schule zu besorgen und die für die paar stunden unterricht verteilen indem das teil nützlich ist, anfangs bei der algebra. nope, man rechnet damit 1+1 und teilt gerne.
> ...


Also zumindest bei meiner Schule war der keine Pflicht. Wir hatten den "freiwillig" gehabt. War glaube ich eines meiner sinnfreiesten Investitionen, da ich den seit dem nicht mehr benutze. Im Studium absolut verboten.... für die Arbeit nahezu unbrauchbar. Aber immerhin Doom kann man drauf spielen... Hatte das damals geahnt und wollte den schlicht nicht kaufen.
Aber genau durch meine vehementes verweigern dachte man ich kann ihn mir nicht leisten. Und dadurch hatte ich auch erfahren, dass es Fördervereine gibt, die genau bei solchen "Investitionen" diese Geräte wenn nötig kaufen und als Leihgerät zur Verfügung stellen und es am Ende keine Frage des Geldes ist. Zumindest Einkommensschwachen Familien steht dieser Weg offen. Sowas wird aber erst kommuniziert wenn es quasi zu spät ist und du als Familie hast keine Ahnung und rennst in ein offenes Messer.
Dann redet man ständig davon dass Kinder aus einkommensschwache Familien in der Bildung benachteiligt sind und hier sieht man auch genau warum...


----------



## Nerkan (4. November 2020)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Hast du komplett gelesen?
> 
> Im Artikel steht nämlich, dass das Gericht (okay, erst in zweiter Instanz) fordert die Schulen müssten für Alternativen sorgen, damit Kinder aus Einkommensschwachen Familien nicht benachteiligt werden, bspw. durch Leihgeräte.


Na, die Schule hat ja auch das Geld dazu.... Unsere Schulen in Deutschland haben doch keine Probleme mit Toiletten und Dächer die Renoviert werden müssten... nein nein... da kann man doch für paar tausender eben paar Leihgeräte doch kaufen ist doch nix..... 


Sowieso ist es für mich gerade unfassbar wie teilweise realitätsfern manche Kommentare hier sind. Die ganze Schuld auf die Schulen schieben ist ja auch einfach, die Schwimmt ja schließlich in Geld....



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Klar.
> Wir bringen den Kindern die Handhabung von Software bei, die kein Schw... sonst in der Praxis benutzt.


Meinst du Office? Wie kommst du darauf das es keiner ebnutzt? Da kenne ich ganze schön viele Sch****... Also so ein Kommentar wieder....



latiose88 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Wenn die da so weiter machen,gibt es wohl noch mehr Menschen die stark depressiv werden.Solche MEnschen neigen dann dazu,sich selbst das Leben zu nehmen.Da bin ich mir sicher.DIe schwachen Menschen sind in der Gesellschaft leider immer die größten Verlierer auf der Welt.


Bleib stark, lass dich nicht runter kriegen!!!


----------



## yingtao (4. November 2020)

TouchTM schrieb:


> Wir sind hier auf einer Plattform, wo sich Leute auskennen. Ich glaube, ich muss niemandem sagen, dass Android Tablets genauso wenn nicht sogar besser funktionieren und man keine überteuerte Apple proprietäre Schei*e braucht an einer Schule.
> 
> Edit: Wahrscheinlich ist der Typ, der das an der Schule entscheidet, schlicht ein SuperDAU, der von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat und von seinen Kindern ständig "Apple ist voll toll Papa" die ganze Zeit eingetrichtert bekommt... wo arbeitet dein Papa?



Es geht um Software und da ist bei Android in dem Bereich einfach tote Hose. Apple hat in den USA über die Jahre eine sehr starke Offensive gefahren wodurch viel Lernsoftware nur für iOS verfügbar ist. Sohn einer Kollegin ist in der Grundschule (1.Klasse) und den Eltern wird gesagt dass das Kind als Hausaufgabe in der App XY Lektion Z machen soll. Die App gibt es nur für iOS und Schüler können sich über einen Code in der App in die Klasse einloggen und die Lehrer können dann übersichtlich sehen welches Kind die Lektion gemacht hat, wie die in der Lektion abgeschlossen haben usw.  In der App geht es nur darum das die Kinder Buchstaben und Zahlen nachmalen und Dinge zählen, was es zwar in ähnlicher Form auch für Android gibt, aber laut Schule nicht mit der Möglichkeit in der App Klassen anzulegen und auswerten zu lassen wie schnell die Kinder die Buchstaben nachmalen, wie genau die auf der Linie bleiben und wie schnell die z.B. die Elefanten zählen usw. Meine Kollegin hat überhaupt kein Tablet und ein Android Handy und muss jetzt mit dem Sohn dann Abends zu einer Freundin gehen die ein iPhone hat, damit das Kind seine Hausaufgaben machen kann.

Es geht längst nicht mehr einfach nur darum das die Kinder ins Internet können, sich Arbeitsblätter als PDF runterladen können usw. sondern um vernetzte Lernsoftware mit Messdaten anhand derer die Lehrer dann einfacher abschätzen können welche Kinder weitere Förderung brauchen oder nicht.

Schulen könnten natürlich auch eigene Software für z.B. Android entwickeln, aber das kostet wahrscheinlich mehr Geld als die bereits vorhandene Software auf dem Markt zu nutzen. Apple hat im Gegensatz zu den vielen Anbietern von Android Geräten einfach sehr viel mehr in den Schulmarkt und auch Arbeitsmarkt investiert und ist für viele jetzt erste Anlaufstelle. Mit fortlaufender Digitalisierung werden Schulen aber wahrscheinlich auf Leihgeräte setzen.


----------



## Eckism (4. November 2020)

Tablet-Klasse...ich musste Bücher, Hefter und Stifte benutzen, dann sollen da gefälligst auch die heutigen Schüler durch.
Da gäbs von mir als Vater von so nem Tablet-Klassenkind keinen Cent für...


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. November 2020)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Meinst du Office?


Nee, MS-Office sicher nicht:


> Open Office oder Latex beibringen...


Latex benutzt niemand in der Industrie, Open Office (längst von Libre Office ersetzt) wird kommerziell gar nicht benutzt.

Dämlicher geht es wohl nimmer.

Ein Windows-Pad hätte eine wesentlich breitere Softwarebasis und wäre sicher auch billiger.
Aber, wir haben es ja dicke.

Nicht, daß ich das Geld den Kindern nicht gönnen würde, aber man könnte es effektiver verwenden.


----------



## latiose88 (4. November 2020)

Nerkan schrieb:


> Bleib stark, lass dich nicht runter kriegen!!!




Ja das werde ich,ich bin zwar noch immer leicht depressiv,weil das ganze wohl nicht spurlos an mir vorbei gegangen ist und auch die harte Zeit in meiner Schule damals.Ja es gibt nicht nur Finanzill schwache Menschen sondern auch Sozial Schwache Menschen.Zu denen gehöre ich wohl dazu.Mir war das zur Schulzeit nie bewusst gewesen.Und wenn die Falschen Freunde nicht gewesen wären,dann wäre ich wohl wirklich richtig einsam gewesen.Nun mein ganzen Leben ist mit schweren Pflaster gesät gewesen.Dann auch aus mir unbekannten gründen ist immer was kaputt gegangen so als ob ich verflucht gewesen wäre.Zum Glück habe ich nie wirklich aufgegeben.Am ende die Falschen Freunde ausgemistet,neue kennen gelernt.Und dank meiner starken Mutter einen Job bekommen.Sie hat zwar die meiste Arbeit gemacht für mich,aber es hat sich gelohnt.Dennoch war es bitter gewesen.Sogar eine Firma hat vergessen nen Zettel wegzumachen.Da stand drauf,ist behindert,wird nicht eingestellt.Daraufhin durfte ich wenigstens 4 Monate dort Arbeiten.Es steckt also noch viel Arbeit in dem ganzen System ,was noch zu machen ist.Solche Menschen wie ich dürften eignetlich garnicht diskiminiert werden.Denn das ist unterste Schublade.Und genau darum habe ich mich nie unterkriegen lassen,egal wie mies es auch ausgesehen hatte.Klar zur Schulzeit,schlechte Noten,falsche Freunde,schwer Krank und so,da habe ich schon mit dem gedanken gespielt Selbstmord zu begehen.Wenn also so garnix klappen wollte.Ich finde da könnten die Schulen auch besser fördern.Leider geht das ja nicht weil es ja unbedingt mindestens 30-35 Schüler in einer Klasse sein müssen.
Nun gut,weil ich am ende zum glück nicht aufgegeben habe,bin ich nun da wo ich nun bin.Auch jetzt ist das leben noch immer nicht wirklich einfach,aber erträglicher geworden.Aufgegeben wird niemals,auch wenn es noch so düster aussieht.Und ich will auf keinen Fall stark depressiv werden,soweit kommts noch,das würde mir total nicht passen.


----------



## Quake2008 (5. November 2020)

Födergelder für Schule werden jedes Jahr zurückgefahren. Scheinabr läuft es irgendwie ja. Schule haben kein gelkd das wird vom Land bereitgestellt genau so wie Software und Geräte.


----------



## Arzila (5. November 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Bei den Tablets gibts es keine richtige Alternative zum iPad. Tablet Android wird von Google nur halbherzig verfolgt und über die Windows Tablets will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.
> 
> Zumal selbst die Einsteiger iPads 5 Jahre Unterstützung bekommen und das iPad jetzt mit iPadOS ein optimiertes Betriebssystem hat, womit es sehr gut auch als Computerersatz benutzen kann.
> 
> Von daher nichts "Apple-Jünger". Einfach nur mal die Realität ohne Bias.


Will kein krieg anstiften. Auch wenn google es halbherzig verfolgt was fehlt den dem android tablet was die smartphones haben? Mein 2016er Android läuft immer noch und hat android 10 Und bisher nix gesehen was da nicht gelaufen ist


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2020)

Frag mich ja in erster Linie, warum es in unserer Gesellschaft an Gemeinschaftssinn so dermaßen mangelt. In den sozialen Medien faseln immer alle was für ganz tolle empathische Menschen sie sind^^ Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, soll das benötigte Tablet 300 bis 400 Euro kosten, richtig?
Warum haben sich die restlichen Eltern nicht mal zusammengesetzt und hätten aus Gemeinschaftssinn und sozialem Interesse das Geld für die Anschaffung zusammengeschmissen? Das wäre doch kein Problem gewesen bei den Klassengrößen.
Zudem hätte man gemeinschaftlich dadurch gegen soziale Ausgrenzung beim Thema Bildung entgegen gewirkt, intern, ohne Gericht.
Soziale Ungleichheit, gerade in der Bildung, ist ein gewaltiges Problem und betrifft am Ende alle Gesellschaftsschichten. Als Kind hast du keine Schuld an deiner Situation.

Nachtrag: Finde es echt schade, dass die Hälfte des Threads dafür genutzt wird, um über irgendwelche Marken zu schwurbeln, und vom eigentlichen Thema, nämlich der Ausgrenzung einer Schülerin, völlig ausgeblendet wird.


----------



## yingtao (5. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, MS-Office sicher nicht:
> 
> Latex benutzt niemand in der Industrie, Open Office (längst von Libre Office ersetzt) wird kommerziell gar nicht benutzt.
> 
> ...



Windows Pads sind auch nicht günstiger. Das Surface Go als Einsteiger Tablet kostet wie das iPad um die 500€ und wie gesagt ist das eigentliche Problem die Software. Viel spezifische Software gibt es nur für iOS, weil Apple in den USA ein starkes Förderprogramm gefahren ist wo Schüler mit ca. 30% Rabatt die Geräte kaufen können (ähnliche Angebote gibt es auch hier in Deutschland, wenn man nachweisen kann das man Schüler oder Student ist) bzw. Schulen Leihgeräte mit ich meine um die 40%.

Für die hersteller der Software lohnt sich nur die Umsetzung für iOS, weil im US Markt ca. 80% aller Schüler ein iOS Gerät haben. Natürlich gibt es ähnliche Software auch für Android oder vielleicht auch Windows aber es fehlt in den Programmen Funktionalitäten die es in den für iOS verfügbaren Programmen gibt. Übungssoftware für Erstklässer wo die das Schreiben von Buchstaben und Zahlen üben können gibt es auf allen Plattformen, die Möglichkeit das eine Schule für die Programme Klassen mit individuellen Anmeldecodes für Schüler und eigenen Lektionen erstellen können sowie einer unterstützten Auswertung wo das Programm einem direkt sagt wie genau über die Linie gemalt wurde, wie schnell der Buchstabe geschrieben wurde usw. gibt es aber afaik nur auf iOS (soweit mir das meine Kollegin bzw. die Lehrerin ihres Sohnes gesagt hat).

Digitalisierung soll nicht nur eine Hilfe für Schüler, sondern auch für Lehrer sein. Anstatt Arbeitsblätter ausdrucken, bearbeiten lassen, einsammeln und auswerten, macht das alles die App und der Lehrer muss sich nur noch die Auswertung angucken.

Selbst im Studium habe ich es erlebt, das man nur mit Windows nicht auskommt. Es gab Programme die es nur für OSX gab wofür man dann an einen anderen Campus musste oder Programme die unter Linux laufen wo sehr viele dann auch an einen anderen Campus mussten. Auf der anderen Seite gab es aber auch Programme die nur auf Windows liefen wo sich Leute mit Macbook dann entsprechende Computerräume aufsuchen mussten.


----------



## screamer007 (5. November 2020)

Es gibt doch seit Jahren einen 5 Mrd. schweren Topf für die Digitalisierung von Schulen. Bisher wurden davon erst ein paar Mio. genutzt. Wieso verdammt nochmal kann man diesen nicht mehr nutzen. Btw ein überteuertes Apple-Produkt muss es garantiert nicht sein, gibt andere gute und günstige Alternativen.
Das Jobcenter hat in meinen Augen nichts damit zu tun da es wie gesagt andere Geldquellen gibt.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nee, MS-Office sicher nicht:
> 
> Latex benutzt niemand in der Industrie, Open Office (längst von Libre Office ersetzt) wird kommerziell gar nicht benutzt.


Also erstens stimmt das nicht so absolut.
Zweitens: Du möchtest, dass das so bleibt? Gerade in der Schule hat man doch die Möglichkeit, die Kinder softwaretechnisch gut auszubilden anstatt aus ihnen "dumme" App-Benutzer zu machen. Die wenigsten wissen, wie ein Computer/Smartphone etc. funktioniert. Die wenigsten wissen, wie ein Schreibprogramm eigentlich funktioniert. Und das gilt nicht nur für Kinder und Jugendliche. Ich halte das für gefährlich. Und eine totale Abhängigkeit von einem oder zwei Anbietern von software ist ebenso gefährlich und sollte vermieden werden.

Sicher ist Libre Office nicht perfekt, aber das ist MS Office auch nicht. Latex ist natürlich dann schon eher speziell. Ich nutze das nur da, wo es sich lohnt (lange Dokumente, wie Veröffentlichungen, Berichte). Also für alles, was gut aussehen soll


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. November 2020)

LaTeX ist keine Office-Anwendung, sondern ein System für Textsatz. Also im Prinzip eine Layout-Umgebung für Medien ohne komplexe Bild-Einbindung. Das braucht man in Büroumgebungen eher weniger, Funktionen wie Serienbriefe, Kalenderintegration oder schlicht eine Rechtschreibkorrektur schon eher. Eigentlich ist mir aber noch nie jemand begegnet, dem man den grundsätzlichen Einsatz von Word hätte beibringen müssen (und alle Spezialfälle können sowieso nicht abgedeckt werden), die meisten Leute verzweifeln an Excel.



ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Richter leben noch nicht im 21. Jhd.



Richter leben grundsätzlich in gar keiner Zeit, sondern richten sich nach den Gesetzen. Das ist ihre Aufgabe. Wenn Parlamente Gesetze für das 20. Jhd. gemacht haben, ist dem halt so – wobei hier schlicht über eine Zuständigkeitsfrage entschieden wurde: Müssen die Jobcenter Sonderausgaben für Lernmittel, die weit über dem im Regelsatz vorgesehenen Betrag liegen, tragen?

Da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt viel früher eine endgültige Entscheidung erwartet. Denn die Bundesregierung hat entschieden, dass meiner Erinnerung nach 36 Euro im Jahr für Lernmittel armer Kinder vollkommen ausreichen und darüber hinaus darf das Jobcenter nur bei besonderen Härtefällen zahlen (z.B. wenn Schulbücher nicht von der Schule gestellt werden). "Ich habe keine iPad" ist aber kein Härtefall, sondern eher die Norm für Schüler. Fragwürdige Rechtslage, aber korrekte Auslegung durch die Richter.

Man müsste jetzt im nächsten Schritt darauf klagen, dass entweder die Schule die Kosten für ihre Sonderprojekte selbst trägt oder aber dass der Hartz-IV-Satz allgemein viel zu niedrig ist. Wenn man letzteres durch alle Instanzen prügelt, zwingt dann vermutlich das Verfassungsgericht die Bundesregierung in 5-10 Jahren dazu, dass sie den Fehler behebt und das (Ex-)Kind kann endlich regulär am Unterreicht teilnehmen. Aber anders geht das auf juristischen Wege nicht, sondern nur auf demokratischem: Es dürften halt nicht die Parteien Wählermehrheiten erhalten, die solche Gesetze machen.




psalm64 schrieb:


> Leihe ist besser. Wenn es kaputt geht und das Teil gehört der Schule, dann kommt die Haftpflicht dafür auf. Wenn es einem selber gehört, muß man selber ein neues kaufen...



Viele HartzIVer werden sich keine Privathaftpflicht leisten und die der Schule kommt für so etwas nicht aus. Das ist der Grund, warum arme Leute oft auch Leihgeräte ablehnen: Man gibt einem Kind ein Objekt in die Hand, dass es nur einmal versehntlich fallen lassen muss und schon ist  das frei verfügbar Einkommen mehrerer Monate weg.




latiose88 schrieb:


> ALso mir hat das Arbeitsamt eingtrichtet gehabt,wenn du Hartz 4 haben willst,muss ich scon von daheim ausziehen in eine eigene Wohnung gehen.Aber das ging halt nicht.Also konnte ich das leider nie beantragen.Oder hat mir da das Arbeitsamt etwa schmarn erzählt.Dann hätte ich es ja zu der Zeit ja besser haben können,naja ist so wie es nun halt ist.



Man beachten die Feinheiten: Wenn du ALGII beziehen willst, müsstest du ausziehen. Das dürfte auf viele Volljährige zutreffen, die selbst zwar kein Einkommen beziehen, aber deren Eltern nicht bereits in Hartz-IV-Armut leben: Solange sie mit diesen eine Bedarfsgemeinschaft bilden, besteht insgesamt kein Anspruch, weil das Haushaltseinkommen/-vermögen hoch genug ist, damit alle davon leben können. In der Situation auszuziehen ist aber eigentlich eben gerade nicht die vom Jobcenter gewünschte Aktion, sondern wäre der Versuch, Geld aus den Sozialsystemen zu kassieren, in dem man künstlich Bedarf schafft. Die Aussage "man muss aussziehen, wenn man ALGII bezieht" impliziert dagegen, dass das Jobcenter einem zum Auszug zwingen will und das ist eher abwegig.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Richter leben grundsätzlich in gar keiner Zeit, sondern richten sich nach den Gesetzen. Das ist ihre Aufgabe. Wenn Parlamente Gesetze für das 20. Jhd. gemacht haben, ist dem halt so – wobei hier schlicht über eine Zuständigkeitsfrage entschieden wurde: Müssen die Jobcenter Sonderausgaben für Lernmittel, die weit über dem im Regelsatz vorgesehenen Betrag liegen, tragen?
> 
> Da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt viel früher eine endgültige Entscheidung erwartet. Denn die Bundesregierung hat entschieden, dass meiner Erinnerung nach 36 Euro im Jahr für Lernmittel armer Kinder vollkommen ausreichen und darüber hinaus darf das Jobcenter nur bei besonderen Härtefällen zahlen (z.B. wenn Schulbücher nicht von der Schule gestellt werden). "Ich habe keine iPad" ist aber kein Härtefall, sondern eher die Norm für Schüler. Fragwürdige Rechtslage, aber korrekte Auslegung durch die Richter.
> 
> Man müsste jetzt im nächsten Schritt darauf klagen, dass entweder die Schule die Kosten für ihre Sonderprojekte selbst trägt oder aber dass der Hartz-IV-Satz allgemein viel zu niedrig ist. Wenn man letzteres durch alle Instanzen prügelt, zwingt dann vermutlich das Verfassungsgericht die Bundesregierung in 5-10 Jahren dazu, dass sie den Fehler behebt und das (Ex-)Kind kann endlich regulär am Unterreicht teilnehmen. Aber anders geht das auf juristischen Wege nicht, sondern nur auf demokratischem: Es dürften halt nicht die Parteien Wählermehrheiten erhalten, die solche Gesetze machen.


Davon abgesehen, dass ich die Zuschüsse für Lernmittel, eines Hartz IV Empfängers für zu gering halte, finde ich dass es Staatssache sein sollte, Lernmittel kostenfrei für ALLE zur VErfügung zu stellen, damit niemand benachteiligt wird.
Ich hatte hier schon Links im Thread gepostet. Die Stadt Vlotho macht es vor. Wenn man will dann geht das auch.

Alle Schüler und Lehrer in Vlotho bekommen Tablets

Es wurde doch jahrelang immer wieder von Politikern gepredigt das etwas für Bildung - und Chancengleichheit getan werden muß. Dann sollen sie es auch endlich mal anpacken!


----------



## tdi-fan (5. November 2020)

Viele Dinge im ALG2-Bereich sind Ermessenssache, d. h., die Entscheidung liegt dann beim Sachbearbeiter.


----------



## psalm64 (5. November 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Viele HartzIVer werden sich keine Privathaftpflicht leisten und die der Schule kommt für so etwas nicht aus. Das ist der Grund, warum arme Leute oft auch Leihgeräte ablehnen: Man gibt einem Kind ein Objekt in die Hand, dass es nur einmal versehntlich fallen lassen muss und schon ist  das frei verfügbar Einkommen mehrerer Monate weg.


Warum? Die Kosten dafür übernimmt doch das Amt?


> Als Hartz 4-Empfänger haben Sie Anspruch auf eine Pauschale für Versicherungen. Voraussetzung ist, dass diese Versicherung als angemessen anerkannt wird. Zu den privaten Versicherungen, die als angemessen anerkannt sind, gehören zum Beispiel die private Haftpflichtversicherung und die Hausratversicherung. Was als angemessen gilt, geht aus einem Urteil vom 24. August 2008 des Sozialgerichts Düsseldorf – Az. S29 SO 49/06-1/08 – hervor. Haftpflicht- und Hausratversicherung sind angemessen, weil sie in einem ähnlichen Maße wie die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Sozialversicherungen notwendig sind und weil sie von nahezu allen Bundesbürgern mit eigenem Einkommen und eigenem Haushalt abgeschlossen werden.


Ok, das war 2008, vielleicht hat sich das inzwischen geändert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. November 2020)

Weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Wusste ich aber auch 2008 nicht – und so geht es vermutlich vielen, die eigentlich so einen Anspruch geltend machend könnten.


----------



## Terracresta (5. November 2020)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Bei den Tablets gibts es keine richtige Alternative zum iPad. Tablet Android wird von Google nur halbherzig verfolgt und über die Windows Tablets will ich gar nicht erst sprechen.
> 
> Zumal selbst die Einsteiger iPads 5 Jahre Unterstützung bekommen und das iPad jetzt mit iPadOS ein optimiertes Betriebssystem hat, womit es sehr gut auch als Computerersatz benutzen kann.
> 
> Von daher nichts "Apple-Jünger". Einfach nur mal die Realität ohne Bias.


Man könnte auch Laptops nehmen, welche auch nicht unbedingt teurer sind und wesentlich mehr Einsatzgebiete abdecken. Da kann man dann auch verschiedene Betriebssystem drauf installieren. Es gibt also Alternativen zum iPad, wenn man denn will und nicht nur starr auf Tablet/iPad verharrt. Von daher steht trotzdem im Raum, dass es Apple-Jünger sein könnten. Hab ich auf Arbeit genug. Da spielt es auch keine Rolle, dass für die Sekretärin ein 3000+ € MacBook Pro mit "fetter" GPU angeschafft wird, während für andere mit lahmen alten Geräten plötzlich jeder Euro umgedreht wird...

Das es keine Alternative gibt, wird meist nur von Fanboys gebracht. Android Geräte würde ich aber auch nicht anschaffen, sondern lieber etwas mehr ausgeben.
Das mit Apple's Unterstützung steht noch auf einem anderen Blatt. Da hat sich Apple im Bekanntenkreis nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, selbst die Apple-Fanboys auf Arbeit (die selben, die der Sekretärin das Pro spendierten) beschweren sich und dann komm mal Louis Rossman mit Apple-"Unterstützung". Ich glaub der würde dir ins Gesicht springen. xD


----------



## tobse2056 (5. November 2020)

Es wäre doch am einfachsten das man eine Webapplikation dafür nimmt und der ganze Mist auf dem Server der Schule läuft. 
Dann können die Schüler sich mit einen Gerät ihrer Wahl anmelden .. egal ob Apple, Android , Windows oder Linux.

Das löst zwar das Problem bei Einkommensschwachen Familie nicht komplett , aber häufig ist zumindest ein Laptop oder auch   ein Android Tablet vorhanden.
Und es gibt auch wirklich  brauchbare Android Tablets  für 200 Euro , was zumindest erschwinglicher ist als ein Apple Gerät.


----------



## Lotto (5. November 2020)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das die das Einkommen der Eltern anrechnen und das als Bedarfsgemeinschaft abgerechnet wird? Verdienen Mama und Papa genug (1600€ Einkommen reichen schon bei 2 Personen) zahlt das Amt gar nichts.


Nicht nur das. Es werden alle Einkommen im Haushalt einbezogen, auch das des eigenen Bruders wenn der auch noch zuhause lebt. Das war bei mir z.B. der Grund warum ich kein Bafög bekommen habe damals.
Wird bei H4 sicherlich genauso sein.

Ansonsten zum Topic: eigentlich müsste die Schule die Geräte kaufen und dann an die Schüler verleihen. Natürlich dürften die Geräte das Schulgelände nicht verlassen. Vor allem bei einigen(!) H4-Familien besteht sonst die Gefahr, dass die Eltern das Ding verkaufen und das Kind dann mit dem Problem alleine stehen lassen.

Das man zu nem iPad greift ist verständlich wenn die genutzte Softwarelösung der Schule nur auf iOS läuft. Zudem sollten die Geräte über die Zeit dann doch günstiger sein als Android-Tablets, welche nach kurzer Zeit keine Updates mehr bekommen.

Ansonsten zur Chancengleichheit: das Leben ist ungerecht. Nicht nur als Kind, auch als Erwachsener gibt es immer wieder Faktoren die man selber nicht beeinflussen kann.

Aber gerade in der heutigen Zeit haben Kinder/Jugendliche/junge Erwachsene es selbst in der Hand. Während man zu meiner Zeit nur durch Eltern, Schule, Freundeskreis Lebenserfahrung sammeln konnte hat man heute zusätzlich im Internet/Youtube zu jedem Thema zig Tutorials/Ratgeber/Meinungen,...die einem quasi die ganze Welt öffnen können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. November 2020)

yingtao schrieb:


> Windows Pads sind auch nicht günstiger.


Doch, sind sie, und zwar erheblich:








						TrekStor SurfTab duo W1 3G 10.1 32GB | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für TrekStor SurfTab duo W1 3G 10.1 32GB ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ CPU: Intel Atom x5-Z8300, 4C/4T, 1.44-1.84GHz, 2MB Cache, 4W TDP, Codename "Cherry Trail" (Airmont, 14nm)… ✔ Tablets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Alcatel Plus 10.1" silber ab € 219,99 (2021) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alcatel Plus 10.1" silber ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ CPU: Intel Atom x5-Z8350, 4C/4T, 1.44-1.92GHz, 2MB Cache, 4W TDP, Codename "Cherry Trail" (Airmont, 14nm)… ✔ Tablets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						HP Elitepad 900 3G 64GB, Windows 8 Pro ab € 642,60 (2021) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für HP Elitepad 900 3G 64GB, Windows 8 Pro ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ CPU: Intel Atom Z2760, 2C/4T, 1.80GHz, 1MB Cache, 3W TDP, Codename "Cloverview" (Saltwell, 32nm) • RAM: 2… ✔ Tablets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Ich halte zwar nicht viel von TrekStor (sorry), aber für einen Schulgebrauch reichen die allemal.
Es gibt noch viele andere Windows-Pads, die weit drunter liegen, aber da sind mir die Hersteller zu klein.


Man muß nicht gleich in die 500er Liga greifen und bei Massenbestellungen gibt es da mit Sicherheit ein bißchen (die Margen sind gruselig bei den Pads) Rabatt.


Ich hab die Dinger lange verkauft im Großmarkt,
Da kamen auf ein Ipad 20 andere.
Ich hab beruflich mit einigen Schulen zu tun und da tun sich Abgründe auf beim Fachwissen der Verantwortlichen.

Und den Kindern Open Office aufzudrücken halte ich, gelinde gesagt, für bodenlose Dummheit.  



yingtao schrieb:


> und wie gesagt ist das eigentliche Problem die Software. Viel spezifische Software gibt es nur für iOS, weil Apple in den USA ein starkes Förderprogramm gefahren ist wo Schüler mit ca. 30% Rabatt die Geräte kaufen können (ähnliche Angebote gibt es auch hier in Deutschland, wenn man nachweisen kann das man Schüler oder Student ist) bzw. Schulen Leihgeräte mit ich meine um die 40%.





yingtao schrieb:


> Selbst im Studium habe ich es erlebt, das man nur mit Windows nicht auskommt. Es gab Programme die es nur für OSX gab wofür man dann an einen anderen Campus musste oder Programme die unter Linux laufen wo sehr viele dann auch an einen anderen Campus mussten. Auf der anderen Seite gab es aber auch Programme die nur auf Windows liefen wo sich Leute mit Macbook dann entsprechende Computerräume aufsuchen mussten.


Dann viel Spaß beim Suchen ... .

Und wehe, so ein iPad macht die Hufe hoch.


----------



## Homerclon (5. November 2020)

Was den Preis in die Höhe treibt, ist die Auflösung des Bildschirms. Sucht man nach Modelle mit einer ähnlichen Auflösung wie bei den iPads, kommt man schnell zu ähnliche Preise - von nur noch schlecht verfügbare Restposten einmal abgesehen.


----------



## takan (5. November 2020)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Also zumindest bei meiner Schule war der keine Pflicht. Wir hatten den "freiwillig" gehabt. War glaube ich eines meiner sinnfreiesten Investitionen, da ich den seit dem nicht mehr benutze. Im Studium absolut verboten.... für die Arbeit nahezu unbrauchbar. Aber immerhin Doom kann man drauf spielen... Hatte das damals geahnt und wollte den schlicht nicht kaufen.
> Aber genau durch meine vehementes verweigern dachte man ich kann ihn mir nicht leisten. Und dadurch hatte ich auch erfahren, dass es Fördervereine gibt, die genau bei solchen "Investitionen" diese Geräte wenn nötig kaufen und als Leihgerät zur Verfügung stellen und es am Ende keine Frage des Geldes ist. Zumindest Einkommensschwachen Familien steht dieser Weg offen. Sowas wird aber erst kommuniziert wenn es quasi zu spät ist und du als Familie hast keine Ahnung und rennst in ein offenes Messer.
> Dann redet man ständig davon dass Kinder aus einkommensschwache Familien in der Bildung benachteiligt sind und hier sieht man auch genau warum...


bei uns war der pflicht. bei meiner schwester ebenso, schul/länder sache wo sich lehrer beraten. 
ich kam noch in den genuß von günstigen leihschulbüchern. für zwei jahre. dann wurde es immer teurer. 
beim abi mussten wir uns teure bücher kaufen und haben die am ende nicht benutzt. da zahl ich doch lieber 20€ kopiergeld und verschmutze die umwelt, weil es ebend billiger ist. und son schulbuch kannste schlecht verkaufen wenn die plötzlich ihre bücherlisten ändern. 
glaube kein förderverein hätte ein ipad finanziert. alles andere aber kein ipad. 
funfact, bei uns in der berufsschule wollen die wlan mal ausbauen bzw. installieren. für 2 mio.
ist 100 mal teurer als ein router daheim und dabei hat jeder klassenraum schon mehrere lanports die aktiv geschaltet sind. nicht nur einkommensschwache menschen/familien die benachteiligt sind.


----------



## Honneys (5. November 2020)

Es fällt mir schwer hierzu irgendwas zu sagen. 

Tabletklasse - ja gut, wenns alle wollen und das Geld da ist.  -> Überraschung, ists nicht. 

Ipads - hey, lasst uns Luxusgeräte nehmen, obwohl in erster Instanz schon nicht jeder das Geld so einfach hat. 

IOS - hey, lasst uns das Betriebssystem nehmen, dass am einfachsten bedienbar ist und am heftigsten eingeschränkt, damit die Kinder auch ja kein Windows lernen, was ihnen im Beruf mehr helfen kônnte

128 gb Speicher- sure, brauchen wir null, aber auf gehts

Wo sind die Computerräume? Warum kauft die Schule die Pads nicht und stellt auf Verleih ein?

Gesundheit? - Klar, Strahlung ist gering, aber muss nun nicht sein. 
Gut für die Augen? Denke nicht
Gut aus Erzieherischer Sicht? Spielen im Unterricht, in der Pause, zu Hause. 
Nem Kind nen 400€ Luxus-Gerät, dass sich viele Erwachsene nicht leisten einfach in die Hand zu drücken halte ich auch für fragwürdig. 

Also klar, Fortschritt muss sein, und es muss auch Vorreiter geben, aber schockiert bin ich trotzdem. 
Wäre vor allem auch schön, wenns mal überall vernünftige Computerräume und Lehrkräfte gäbe. 

Aber ich bin nu auch schon über ein Jahrzehnt aus der Schule raus. Vielleicht schätze ich die Jugend und den Ausbau der Schulen falsch ein. 
Wir waren in nem Ghetto-Ostblock „H“-bau mit braunen versifften Toiletten und Windows 98 im Computerraum.


----------



## Marvin1511 (12. November 2020)

Ja genau wie kackendreißt kann man eigentlich werden?... Das ist doch ganz klar vorsatz wenn ich als harzer natürlich die kohle nicht habe, und mir dann erstmal das teuerste unnötigste dümmste gerät auf dem Markt kaufe... NATÜRLICH zahlt das Amt das nicht.jeder mensch mit verstand hätte sich nen asus transformerbook für 200-300€ geholt und gut is... Aber nein wir können ja so schlecht mit geld umgehen da nehmen wir einfach mal rotzfrech das teuerste was verfügbar ist und halten wie immer die hand auf.... Menschen gibts...


----------



## Tengri86 (12. November 2020)

Die Schule will aber das man sich einen IPad kauft und nicht der harzer


----------

